# One Shot, 1/1 white marlin



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Headed out yesterday with plans to hit the blue water south of spur. Well it ended up being all the way down in the canyon but we finally found a beautiful line and I'm pretty sure every single boat in the tournament was on that line. It looked absolutely fantastic, nice color change and well formed line. We trolled down it for a couple hours with nothing but a couple small mahi. Got a real good knockdown on the rigger but it came unbuttoned after about 10 seconds. Around 1 we caught a big hardtails on the shotgun bait and I took that as a sign to change things up. Quickly caught another big hardtail and deployed a couple live baits. Only took about 20 minutes before we were tight on a nice little marlin. It put on quite the show and we quickly got it boat side for a few pictures and released it swimming off strong. Live baited for another couple hours and the only other hit was a big hoo that smoked the hardtail but somehow missed the hook. Fun day on the water even with minimal action and the water was beautiful!




















I have no idea if these pictures work first time doing report from tapatalk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

NIce job on the ****** .congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine job brother!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

100% on the marlin catch ratio is off the charts. I think the strike of a live bait catch is were it's at. Nice catch and release. Thanks for the post and pic's


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics. Did the white hit a hard tail? if so how big was the hard tail and how did you have it rigged?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Headed out yesterday with plans to hit the blue water south of spur. Well it ended up being all the way down in the canyon but we finally found a beautiful line and I'm pretty sure every single boat in the tournament was on that line. It looked absolutely fantastic, nice color change and well formed line. We trolled down it for a couple hours with nothing but a couple small mahi. Got a real good knockdown on the rigger but it came unbuttoned after about 10 seconds. Around 1 we caught a big hardtails on the shotgun bait and I took that as a sign to change things up. Quickly caught another big hardtail and deployed a couple live baits. Only took about 20 minutes before we were tight on a nice little marlin. It put on quite the show and we quickly got it boat side for a few pictures and released it swimming off strong. Live baited for another couple hours and the only other hit was a big hoo that smoked the hardtail but somehow missed the hook. Fun day on the water even with minimal action and the water was beautiful!
> View attachment 314746
> View attachment 314754
> View attachment 314762
> ...


Had fun buddy. Hope to bring some other friends out with you and share the love.

Stay safe.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome job on the marlin!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!




Kim said:


> Great post and pics. Did the white hit a hard tail? if so how big was the hard tail and how did you have it rigged?




The white ate a 3-4 lb hardtail. I left my rigging needle in my garage so I just stuck the circle through its top lip and put him out.
It was a pretty big bait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Adam. I'm sure we were on that line too at some point


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Great job capt.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice report. Thanks! 

We must have been 10 miles short of reaching that line. Gave up about 20 miles south west of Spur. Glad you found it and had some action!

Pan


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Good job man. Nice ******


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice trip! I bet LT Sheets wishes he was still with y'all!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Nice report. Thanks!
> 
> We must have been 10 miles short of reaching that line. Gave up about 20 miles south west of Spur. Glad you found it and had some action!
> 
> Pan



It was a long ways down there. My round trip was 247 from Liza Jackson in FWB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Good work as usual Adam, was worth the extra distance for sure, wish I tried to call you on the VHF to say hello. Adam when do I get my One shot Tshirt !!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work as usual Adam!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Boy, that's some real pretty water!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice job. I like the color of that water.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Couple more pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I see you combed the desert too, but you found more than we did. Pretty fish, capt!


----------

